# anybody ovulate after drinking spearmint tea?



## dinky

Hi ladies, i have pcos and the last few cycles i have been tracking my bbt. The first 2 cycles i ovulated because i was on clomid. The cycle after that i ovulated on my own. The cycle after that i didnt ovulate at all and had a period that lasted 16 days! This cycle i got to about cd 30 and still hadnt ovulated, i decided to stsrt drinking spearmint tea twice a day and a few days later i think i ovulated!! Ive heard it lowers your testosterone in women who have pcos and helps you to ovulate, but didnt think it would actually work! Has anybody else drank it and noticed improvements? :dust:


----------



## MrsC10

Hi. I've just started drinking camomile and spearming tea as I had read about it helping with PCOS too. I was wondering if it actually worked. It looks as though it has for you. Congratulations!! Has anyone else tried this and seen results?


----------



## dinky

Good :) i hope it helps you! It defo helped me i dont think i would have got pregnant with out it and im still drinking it now x


----------



## sweetsvg

hi dinky wanted to give you some update well you were right i was like you ovulated late,my hcg level sky rocket in 7 day from 97 to 1734


----------



## dinky

Thats Great news :) i bet your about as far gone as i am then arent you? Its strange how similar our storys are lol. I think im 4 weeks and 5 days x


----------



## manduh726

Do you think it helped you conceive? I have been drinking it for 4 days now two times a day. Not enjoying it but have noticed my unwanted facial hair has almost completely stopped!!!!!!! My hubby and I have been trying for almost 3 years.


----------



## MrsBarrowman

Hi girls,

I have PCOS too, i drink a fair bit of spearmint tea, and i must admit like you manduh726 i have noticed the facial hair not as thick.


----------



## manduh726

I haven't had to really pluck since I started drinking it. I could cry I am so excited. My poor face looks like I attacked it from all my plucking. I am hoping this will help with ovulation too.


----------



## oneKnight

I've always loved spearmint, and used to drink tea with it back in college!! I had no idea that it might help with fertility and hormones! I was very WTTTC at that time, not even a boyfriend, so I have no idea how it might have affected my cycles.
I've always been inclined to believe that our bodies somewhat crave foods that we need, if we pay attention. Now I wonder if that has something to do with my long term love of spearmint.
And I should buy myself some more tea!!


----------



## manduh726

I would I am so thrilled at no more hair. If I have to drink this for the rest of my life I am willing and I hate tea!


----------



## dinky

Great to see lots of women trying spearmint tea! It worked wonders for me hope it does the same for you lovely ladies! Keep me updated on your progress!! X


----------



## wannabemomma

dinky said:


> Great to see lots of women trying spearmint tea! It worked wonders for me hope it does the same for you lovely ladies! Keep me updated on your progress!! X

Hi Dinky! I was wondering if you conceived on your first cycle drinking spearmint tea? I just bought my supply and am doing it this cycle! I have PCOS and the facial hair is just as embarassing as the acne I got when I got off the pill. Been TTC since Dec. of last year. I am hoping with this my follies will get bigger as well!! Congrats to you!!


----------



## Gemini90

My name is Lisa I am so glad to be able to share my story with those who are dealing with the same issue. I do not reply much on the posts I come across but this one is indeed worth the time to respond to. I want to thank you ladies for the helpful advice I have had PCOS for over several years I get my period every blue moon I been taking BC to keep my cycle coming but I am very forgetful. It helped with my cycle but really I would like to be able to conceive eventually so I decided to stop taking them. For many years I have been worried about it but now I am not very concerned since I still have my cycle randomly, but I am aware it is best to have it at least once a month. My sister who is a year and eight days older has not had her cycle in almost a year; me and my mother have talked to her she has finally going to the doctor I told her the complications that it can cause if she does not take care of it now! Me and my sister struggle with our weight, we have been healthy once before but it seems like it is much harder to lose weight and having PCOS can be the cause. Me and my sister have both been pregnant I had 2 miscarriages; the last one I had when I was 4 months required to have a DNC procedure, the experience was horrible after the surgery there was chunks of bloody tissue dispensing out from the private region I was scared to death I thought it may have been something that was not meant to come out. That was a couple years ago I haven't had any MAJOR issues just some stomach aches, unusual feeling of being nauseated, constant migraines, always tired I never feel rested, I tend to sleep more then 8 hours a day and I get loss of appetite. That can also be from having IBS which is uncomfortable since I ran out of meds can't afford more without affordable health insurance. SO MANY TIMES I thought I have been pregnant and it was always disappointing when I seen a negative test,I wanted to be and I would cry every time. I was hoping having the DNC would not have affected my chances of having a baby, it is something I dearly want to be is a mother to my own child after losing my second most times I have avoided getting pregnant fearing I may once again miscarry! My understanding is a lot better now, knowing about PCOS helps to know what to do so I can minimize it just a bit. I am so excited to learn how spearmint leaves can help reduce the growth of hair I am going to the store tomorrow to purchase some and began drinking it twice daily! I greatly appreciate the time you all took to comment and share your experience! My facial hair has gotten pretty bad since I use to use a razor but now I use nair to get rid of it, using a razor was a big mistake it grows every where much thicker than before. I have noticed I get boils on my inner thighs and under my arms I am always hot sweating so bad I throw away most of my lighter colored shirts. It is so embarrassing how I can began to smell after being hot and sweaty no matter how many times I shower which is every day sometimes twice a day! I do apologize for such a long post just wanted to share my experiences in hopes of getting some feedback and sharing more with others.


----------



## sailorgirl20

where do you buy spearmint tea? is there a brand you girls are trying? i asked my mom to pick me up some from DavidsTea, dont know if it was possible to get it anywhere closer till i see her next? im interested in trying this along with a large glass of milk a day. i am also trying 2 maca pills (every other day) and a baby asprin!


----------



## wannabemomma

sailorgirl20 said:


> where do you buy spearmint tea? is there a brand you girls are trying? i asked my mom to pick me up some from DavidsTea, dont know if it was possible to get it anywhere closer till i see her next? im interested in trying this along with a large glass of milk a day. i am also trying 2 maca pills (every other day) and a baby asprin!

Hi! I bought mine at Teavana. It was called Maracon Mint. It has spearmint as one of it's main ingrediants. I also found Tao tea that is pepermint and spearmint. I found Tao at Target. It was alot cheaper then Teavana! What are maca pills? I am also trying to do the baby asprin thing as well!


----------



## sailorgirl20

maca is supposed to be good for fertility via female and males, gives energy helps with hormones also good for sperm 

Heres a bit of information; https://feelgoodtime.net/what-are-benefits-and-side-effects-of-maca-root-powder/

any canadian brands?


----------



## dinky

Hi wannabemomma, yes i concieved the first cycle i started drinking spearmint tea :) i ovulated 2 or 3 days after i started drinking it and i drank it till a few weeks into my pregnancy. I also have to deal with the facial hair and i found that it did slow down the hair growth!

Hi gemini90, thanks for sharing your story with us its always interesting to hear other peoples stories. Im so sorry to hear about your 2 miscarraiges it must of been so awful for you, specially to lose your second baby at 4 months! Do you know why you lost it so late on? I know you have a higher risk of miscarriage with pcos but i always thought it was in the first 12 weeks. Once ive had this baby im going straight onto birth control pills to try and get rid of or at least slow down the facial and body hair i get :( i dont have thick terminal hair but i do have dark fine long peach fuzz type hair all over my body specially my stomach, its defo gotten worse in the last year or so its so depressing! Let me know how you get on with the spearmint tea because i wasnt ovulating on my own and i ovulated 2 or 3 days after starting drinking that so it defo worked for me. I carried on drinking it so so it lowered my androgen levels and i believe its that that allowed my baby tplant and stay put :) good luck!

Hey sailergirl20! Im from the uk and i got my spearmint tea from holland and barrett which i doubt you have heard of. The one i have is 50% spearmint and 50% camomile and the come in tea bags so if you look for something like that they should do the trick! I tried taking pills to help me concieve, i started taking all sorts of vitamin b tablets but they just made my pcos worse and didnt help at all, so please be careful because they can mess up your cycle! X


----------



## Lawgirl

I thought I was past herbal remedies - but it seems not, since I'm now drinking spearmint tea!

For ladies in the UK who, like me, don't like camomile (the only spearmint-type tea you can get in Holland and Barrett), there is a brand called Pukka that does a three mint tea which includes spearmint and it is really quite nice. I know that it is available in both Tesco and Sainsburys.


----------



## Gemini90

Hello dinky thank you for responding back to me, i sure do appreciate you for doing that! Well during the time of both my pregnancies i was under a lot of stress my blood pressure would always be so high it made me at risk for miscarriage. I was precribed meds for it but unfortunately it did not work, the guy i was with at the time was physically and verbally abusing me for over a year i could never be relaxed or have some peace. He kept my blood pressure up along with me having complications with my period i had to take fertility pills in order to get pregnant. At first things were great of course but later on the relationship just got worst his attitude got meaner and i had to leave him. Thankfully he left to texas since he was on the run from the police b/c he stole money from his job he is now in jail and maybe for a couple of years. I am releived in a way that i did not have the baby i would never have a peace of mind considering the facts i was unstable and had no money coming in, however, i wouldn't of cared either way i just want to be a mother to my own child but of course be prepared at the same time! As of right now i am still unprepared i do not live on my own but will shortly once i pay off debts i am only 22 so i still have years to plan on being a mother i just want to know i still am able to carry but due to the dnc procedure it leaves me wondering if i am able to carry full term. I have been drinking mint water i boil the leaves in a pot and let them sit i drink the water and i eat the leaves, are they the same as spearmint leaves?? I want to start immediately so i can rid of this awful facial hair it is very embarrassing i just can't stand the feeling of it i hate for my fiance to touch my face!


----------



## Gemini90

Congradulations on your baby girl i hope you have a smooth and comfortable pregnancy! At times i find myself zoning out wishing if only i could be a mother at least once for the first time. I know it is nothing to rush but i love having motherly duties i babysat since i was 11 when i see other moms with their babies i cry b/c it reminds me of being pregnant and the fact that i was so close to being a mother but i am more than sure god has another plan for me!


----------



## lisap2008

I have PCOS too and I ovulated on cd 14 on cycles when I have drank a strong cup of peppermint tea before bed , it makes me sleepy so I only drink it before bed. in studys it was shown to lower testosterone and raise estrogen and FSH .


----------



## wannabemomma

UPDATE!!

I just wanted to follow up with this posting and let you know I think the tea helped!! I was usually only getting one follical around 16-18 in size. However, this cycle, my first cycle of drinking spearmint tea I had 2 follicals one at 18.5 and one at 25!!!! The only thing different was I drank 2 cups of spearmint tea a day instead of my 2 cups of coffee a day! I am now a believer! :yipee::headspin:


----------



## Jean40

Wow! After reading this, I went and bought some mint tea (peppermint and spearmint) and am going to drink it twice a day. I'm not much of a tea drinker, but I'll give it a try.


----------



## dinky

Hi gemini90 sorry its taken me so long to reply to be honest i forgot to look back and check this thread :( but im responding as soon as ive seen your reply! So sorry to hear about your past with your ex he sounds like an awful man and you probably have had a lucky escape! If you had of had a child with him you would of been bonded with him for life and theres no doubt he would of come looking for you once he got out of prison. You have a new fiance now so hopefully your with the right person to have a child with! I know where youre coming from tho i tried for a baby with my ex who was mainly verbally abusive, he wouldnt let me have friends or anything. I had almost a years worth of fertility drugs trying to get pregnant with him but looking back now im glad they all failed. Im with my boyfriend now and when we started trying for a baby i only took 2 months worth of clomid and fell pregnant, with this one i concieved using spearmint tea! So i think it was all fate :) i think you should be able to carry a baby to term considering your given there right medications and are in the right environment home wise with no stress ect. Although with pregnancy your always stressed thinking things could go wrong but i think thats natural. With the mint leaves i dont think there the same as spearmint i read a discussion on it once and a woman asked if mint leaves or peppermint leaves had the same effect as spearmint and the answer was no they dont, so if i were you id look for spearmint im sure you will be able to find some on the internet. Hope that helps :) x


----------



## dinky

Wannabemomma im so glad its had a positive effect on you :) thats brill news that you had 2 follicles develop! Lets hope you have a sticky bean this cycle!! I also only drank 2 cups of spearmint tea a day, i drank it from a few days before ovulation to a couple of days after my bfp!!

Jean40, i hated the taste of the stuff, i downed it as fast as i could lol it was disgusting!! I did start getting used to it towards the end but it did its job and id happily do it again if i even decide to ttc again. I hope it does the trick for you to keep me updated!


----------



## Jean40

I did order some plain spearmint tea on Amazon, but it's not shipped yet. The mint tea has only peppermint and spearmint in the ingredients, it's the best I could find around here. I did drink 12oz of it in the morning last week (a cup and a half) at work, but not at home this weekend. It's not the best, but yeah, you kinda get used to it. We'll see. I've got another week before AF due, but I'm hoping my crampy symptoms these last couple days mean something good. I usually don't get cramps until AF shows.


----------



## tamithomas

I don't have PCOS buuuuut... after taking up spearmint tea, one to two a day for the past two months I can say this is the second month I get O symptoms which never used to happen. Not getting anyones hopes up as everything reacts different with other people but for me I've noticed a difference fertility wise. cheers!


----------



## wannabemomma

dinky said:


> Wannabemomma im so glad its had a positive effect on you :) thats brill news that you had 2 follicles develop! Lets hope you have a sticky bean this cycle!! I also only drank 2 cups of spearmint tea a day, i drank it from a few days before ovulation to a couple of days after my bfp!!
> 
> Jean40, i hated the taste of the stuff, i downed it as fast as i could lol it was disgusting!! I did start getting used to it towards the end but it did its job and id happily do it again if i even decide to ttc again. I hope it does the trick for you to keep me updated!

Thanks! I am hoping. CD 28 will be tomorrow. I do not have any unusual symptoms though. You are right though the more you drink the tea you get use to it. At first I would squeeze fresh lemon into it.


----------



## brittbritt17

I'm excited to try this! I have PCOS (though, I don't have the metabolic syndrome part of it). Last time I went off the pill, i didn't really ovulate on my own. My boyfriend and I recently started talking about kids in the future, so I'd like to see if I can try to ovulate on my own with this tea!!! I'll finish this month of pills and try it out after that :) :)


----------

